# Pulled up my muscadines and need new suggestions



## toddrod (Jun 27, 2011)

2 vines, that is all. After looking at my informal records for the last couple of years I have noted that my Darlene variety muscadines have rarely produced more then a 1/2 bucket full of grapes each compared to my other ones that have produced 7-10 buckets each. So today I took the pruners and the chainsaw to these 2 vines.

This leaves me with 2 Isons & 1 Pineapple, as my pollinators, and 1 Sweet Jenny and 1 Pam. I am looking to add 3 new vines next year.

So far I am thinking about going with another Sweet Jenny, a Magnolia and a Standard Fry. I have decided that I will focus my wine making effort on the bronze variety. My batch from last year with a mix of Sweet Jenny and Pam was absolutely great. Plus I love to eat the bronze ones too.

Any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a shame. I have one vine each of Late Fry and Darlene. I did collect 8lbs each last year for 1 Gallon of wine each. I just backsweeten the Darlene and it's really good stuff. I need to finish the Late Fry.

This years production is way down. But then again, so was my blackberry production. I'm not sure if its the hard freezes for the last two years or lack of rain this year.

I know Ison's is king but there should be some other good scuppernong varieties from other vendors. 

Have you considered a viniferia type grapes, such as Blanc de Bois. It should stand up to PD.


----------



## toddrod (Jun 27, 2011)

The way I have my muscadines planted, in my limited space, the Blanc Dubois just would not fit.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe Magnolia would fit the bill. I've heard good things about it here in the Texas area but I have no experience with it.


----------



## garymc (Sep 12, 2011)

I have Triumph and Tara bronzes. I've had good production and they taste good. They're good pollinators, too.


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2011)

Well all I can say is I am so envious of you guys who can grow muscadines, we in the north can only drool over your luck but I am able to pick some muscadines to make wine. And that makes me happy.,


----------



## Sirs (Sep 12, 2011)

if you guys want a good white try the carlos they're really good and pt out a ton of grapes they almost cluster it seems


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sirs said:


> if you guys want a good white try the carlos they're really good and pt out a ton of grapes they almost cluster it seems



I want to try and get some of those. You have my interest peaked. Can't wait to make the trip.


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I want to try and get some of those. You have my interest peaked. Can't wait to make the trip.



It's good Doug, lighter than the red but full of flavor. One of the wineries down there make a wine called Carnoble, it is a blend of carlos and noble.


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 30, 2011)

Carlos is the muscadine of choice for the wineries around Baton Rouge area with welder coming in a close second. I've recently added those varieties to my small vineyard. Darlene, pam and pineapple are fine for fresh eating but lack the intense flavor that I desire in wine.


----------



## toddrod (Oct 1, 2011)

I am just not a big fan of Carlos / Welder. I have yet to taste a Carlos / Welder wine that I like. To me, Casa DeSue and Landry's are just horrible. I do like the Feliciana's Semi Sweet Red. Amato's is OK. The white I have been making with Darlene / Pam, I have been told, has a flavor profile of a good Sauvingon Blanc. There is not real heavy muscadine aroma and has a very smooth and mellow flavor.


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 1, 2011)

Well there you go, stick with something you like.


----------



## toddrod (Apr 28, 2013)

Revisiting this old thread.

Sacalait - When I go to trading wine for other items my friends have, the 1st and only thing they ask me for is my Sweet Jenny / Pam semi sweet white muscadine wine. I just can not make enough of the stuff every yr.


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't have sweet Jenny but I do have one Pam. I can't tell the difference between Pam and Darlene... Well not much anyway. So what have you pulled up?
I have 2 vines of q21b17 grapes that were salvaged from the LSU ag dept when they were trying to develop a wine grape for the south. It's a Spanish grape mixed with who knows what... All records have been lost.
I should have enough grapes this year for a small batch.


----------



## toddrod (Apr 29, 2013)

Since I have started growing muscadines I have not had any success with Supreme ( 2 vines), Darlene ( 2 vines) and Black Beauty. All have been pulled up.


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 29, 2013)

I also got rid of the supreme. Darlene is OK just not a heavy producer... I've had those since 1999. Black beauty is a heavy producer and real good for fresh eating...I've made wine with them but nothing to brag on. 
Ison is a better wine grape for me anyway. Sugargate is my favorite for fresh eating. I plan to mix in some welder and Carlos on my next isoniazid batch to enhance the flavor.


----------



## toddrod (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 2 Isons that are my go to for my red muscadine wine.


----------



## garymc (May 8, 2013)

I have planted 14 Delicious muscadines. It's a new variety that was released by Florida University. Self pollinating, productive, disease resistant (big improvement over Ison), and a panel of winemakers named it. You can get disease free tissue cultured plants from Florida Hill or Hirt's. Oh, they're purple. I've been wondering if you pressed the purple muscadines right at the beginning to make white wine if that would make a more mellow wine.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (May 8, 2013)

toddrod said:


> 2 vines, that is all. After looking at my informal records for the last couple of years I have noted that my Darlene variety muscadines have rarely produced more then a 1/2 bucket full of grapes each compared to my other ones that have produced 7-10 buckets each. So today I took the pruners and the chainsaw to these 2 vines.
> 
> This leaves me with 2 Isons & 1 Pineapple, as my pollinators, and 1 Sweet Jenny and 1 Pam. I am looking to add 3 new vines next year.
> 
> ...



You might try Summit. They have a 22% sugar content.


----------



## toddrod (May 8, 2013)

garymc said:


> I have planted 14 Delicious muscadines. It's a new variety that was released by Florida University. Self pollinating, productive, disease resistant (big improvement over Ison), and a panel of winemakers named it. You can get disease free tissue cultured plants from Florida Hill or Hirt's. Oh, they're purple. I've been wondering if you pressed the purple muscadines right at the beginning to make white wine if that would make a more mellow wine.


 
Yes that would work but in my experience you would get more of a light Rose colored wine.


----------



## dessertmaker (May 8, 2013)

Off topic: who do I call to get grapes from LSU?!


----------

